

Google Docs for Code Launching on Kickstarter Tuesday. Try It Out Today - aldendaniels
https://twitter.com/CodrEditor/status/612243692188008448

======
aldendaniels
Codr is a collaborative text editor - like a lightweight Google Docs for code.
Codr enables software developers to code together in real-time from anywhere.
For web developers, Codr also doubles as a shared reactive work surface: every
change is instantly visualized for all viewers via Codr's integrated HTML
preview pane.

A Kickstarter campaign for Codr is launching on Tuesday, June 23rd! Codr has
been in development for over a year and the initial version is largely
complete, but I need your help to bring Codr to the finish line.

------
cmdrinkall
Wow. Codr is a must for long distance pair programming.

